# Sticky  Useful Training Links



## Curbside Prophet

Please list any websites here with training videos that may be useful to our friends.

ABRI Videos and Podcasts

Dog Star Daily | your source for everything dog

Video: Using Lures, Rewards, and Bribes in Dog Training from ExpertVillage

WOOF! . Tips from Matty . Leash Breaking | PBS

Please save your comments for posting videos only. Discussions about the videos should be conducted in an appropriate thread in the forums.


----------



## opokki

Sophia's Animal Training & Behavior Videos

Clicker Train USA - Training Videos

ClickFlicks - Free Flicks


----------



## Durbkat

Expert Village Obedience Training, http://www.expertvillage.com/videos...dience-training-rottweiler-recognize-name.htm


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Need help with nail trimming? This may help.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bgEwiH8CeUE

Using a toy motivator to teach heeling.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S-c3VDkiMxM


----------



## Jak

http://www.petvideo.com/

Training videos from Animal Planet :] Updated regularly too.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

*Free Clicker Training Course*

I thought this would be great for beginners, or anyone who just wants a brush up, or even to sample a different point of view. 

http://www.canisclickertraining.com/

It's free, no commitments except for perhaps an e-mail every now and then, and the authors are great. Enjoy.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Dr. Ian Dunbar's training site!*

Packed FULL of AWESOME info! Nearly any issue is addressed here! 

http://dogstardaily.com/


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Good link to a few Pam Dennison videos.

http://www.positivedogs.com/#TV


----------



## Curbside Prophet

*Re: Dr. Ian Dunbar's training site!*

Dr. Dunbar's book "After You Get Your Puppy" is now free too...indefinitely.

http://www.dogstardaily.com/after-you-get-your-puppy-0


----------



## cshellenberger

*Quantum Leaps, fading the lure*

From Ian Dunbar's Dog Star Daily site, how to fade the lure.
http://dogstardaily.com/training/quantum-leaps

*Quantum Leaps*
You will make four quantum leaps in training as you phase out hand-held training lures, and eventually all training rewards. Phasing out food lures is a simple matter — just put them in your pocket to be used as rewards for above-average responses. Phasing out food rewards is similarly simple — just empty your pockets of food and use something else as a reward. 

*1. Phasing Out Food Lures*
As your pup learns to watch the movement of your hand-held lure, your hand movements soon become effective hand signals. Hold your hand palm-upwards for the Sit signal, and palm-downwards for the Down signal. After a few repetitions, your puppy will begin to anticipate each hand lure signal on hearing the relevant verbal command. Thereafter, the verbal request becomes the equivalent of a verbal lure, since it successfully prompts the desired response. Training lures are no longer necessary to entice your puppy into each position because a hand signal or verbal request is sufficient.

Put the kibble in your pocket right now. Come on, all of it! Repeat the Sit-Down-Sit-Stand-Down-Stand sequence with empty hands. However, make sure to follow each eager verbal request with a sweeping — nay flourishing — hand signal, just as if you were holding a lure. At the end of the sequence, praise your pup and reward him with a piece of kibble from your pocket. See, you don't need a food lure in your hand to get your dog to respond. Failure was all in your mind, just as the food is now all in your pocket. 

This is the first quantum leap: Your puppy has learned that although you have no food in your hand, you can still magically materialize all sorts of goodies from your pocket. Now it's time to begin fading out food rewards.

*2. Reducing Food Rewards*
Go back and use food as a lure for a quick test to see how many puppy-pushups (alternating sits and downs) your pup will do before he gives up. Keep hold of that treat though. The longer your hold on to the lure, the quicker training will proceed. (In fact, that's how we teach stays and "Off!") Now you know how much your puppy is willing to work for the prospect of just one food reward. See which family members and friends can get the puppy to perform the most push-ups for a single food reward. By asking more for less, you have begun to gradually and progressively phase out food rewards in training.

Now repeat the Sit-Down-Sit-Stand-Down-Stand sequence with empty hands but with food rewards in your pocket. Do not be in a hurry to stuff food rewards into your pup's mouth. Instead, treat every food reward as if it were a gold medal. Only reward your pup immediately following extremely rapid, or especially stylish responses. 

This is a second quantum leap: Your puppy has learned that although you have food rewards in your pocket, he may not get one every time he responds correctly. 

*3. Phasing Out Food Rewards*
Now it is time to empty your pockets and replace food rewards with praise, petting, toys, games, favorite activities, and other luxurious life rewards.
This is the third quantum leap: Your puppy has learned that although you have no food rewards in your pocket, even better surprises may follow desired behavior. For example, when walking your puppy, stop and ask him to sit every 25 yards and as a reward say, “Let’s Go” (the walk continues). When in the dog park, call your puppy and ask him to sit every minute or so and as a reward say, “Go Play” (the play session resumes).

*4. Phasing Out External Rewards*
Eventually, it is no longer necessary to reward your dog to reinforce desirable behaviors. Rewarding your dog is always an option and always a wonderful thing to do, but your dog's stellar behavior is no longer dependent on expected rewards. Instead, your dog complies with your requests because he now wants to.

After this fourth quantum leap, external rewards are no longer necessary, since your puppy's good behaviors have become self-reinforcing. In a sense, each correct response becomes its own reward. Really, this is no different from people who enjoy reading, running, riding, playing games and sports, and dancing. Rewards are not necessary. Participation is its own reward.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Leash Reactivity - Aversion Free


----------

